# Rocket Mass Heater



## retire09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have someone wanting to get a permit to install a rocket mass heater in a house.

Here is a web site with some information. http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp

How can I apply code to something like this?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 5, 2012)

I would have a problem........from Wikipedia;

"No rocket mass stove or stove design has ever been safety certified by the UL."


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2012)

I was going to say the same old tired plan reivew answer " per manufacture" put there is not one.

Treat it like someone wanting to build a fireplace???????  does the code require plans/ other on a indoor site built chimmny??

in a little hurry to look at IMC


----------



## pwood (Sep 5, 2012)

epa approved,ul  listed? wouldn't  fly here.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 5, 2012)

To many questions and not enough answers for this product, intake to be exterior except when makeup air provided, tempered cover, blowback/drafting, ash dump, etc...

UL listing na, I would consider it to be an innovative product so an RDP and or testing by a third party required


----------



## Msradell (Sep 5, 2012)

Can you imagine the creosote buildup in that thing!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 5, 2012)

"UL listing na, I would consider it to be an innovative product so an RDP and or testing by a third party required"

I would look at it under either of those circumstances also.


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 5, 2012)

looks like it would go good in the ramed earth or straw bail house out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## DRP (Sep 5, 2012)

Generally cob builders, the stoves I've seen on the net were cob and have a few years on them. A mass stove is sure an improvement on a fireplace. I like the soapstone or site built brick ones myself. I'm glad I don't have to find the approval point.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 6, 2012)

It does not appear to address the thermal envelope requirements; is that needed for seasonal use structures?

Reminds me of a Roman hypocaust; a smaller re-invented version.

Might be more efficient and economical with a solar radiant floor heating system IMO, but I guess that wouldn't be "Green".

Francis


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2012)

chapter 8 of the IMC would not let you build this??? 806??? nfpa 211???


----------



## jwilly3879 (Sep 6, 2012)

It may be classified as a masonry heater and covered under R1002, ASTM publication E 1602 ( Standard Guide for Construction of Solid Fuel Burning Masonry Heaters) is referenced in R1002.


----------



## GBrackins (Sep 6, 2012)

I would think it would be classified as a masonry heater


----------

